
FCC says it has no documentation of cyberattack it claims happened - anigbrowl
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/342971-fcc-says-it-has-no-documentation-of-cyberattack-that-it-claims-happened
======
SpikeDad
Another agency taking the well worn path which Trump and his staff have made
into an art form - just lie.

The Trump base doesn't care. The Republicans in Congress may care but they are
too concerned with repealing ACA and not getting primaried and the Democrats
are unable to form a coherent strategy.

